# True Or False Seiko Monster



## Robin S

Hmm, I know the Monster was made for a few years, but did they change it over the production run?

The reason for asking is I just won a 'Seiko 7S26-0350' on good old ebay. But on comparing the pics with others, I have noticed some (now) obvious differences.

The day date has a white background rather then black as on others, the crown is different, and even the hands look line they may be different - the hour hand looks longer on this.

Am I being paranoid, or should I feel a Paypal claim coming on?


----------



## mrteatime

could have been modified robin....in fact the hands are modified....as for the date wheel....afaik the were all white on black....so this has been cahged as well m8


----------



## Carl

Sorry to break it to you, but it looks like a fake. The case back is all wrong (comparing it to the BM I have here):

Medallion is too big

Medallion is all polished, the originals have matt bits on 'em

The text is too large and looks to be stamped, the originals are engraved / etched

The dial looks pukka though, but hard to tell without a closeup.

Regards

Carl


----------



## Barryboy

Robin S said:


> Hmm, I know the Monster was made for a few years, but did they change it over the production run?
> 
> The reason for asking is I just won a 'Seiko 7S26-0350' on good old ebay. But on comparing the pics with others, I have noticed some (now) obvious differences.
> 
> The day date has a white background rather then black as on others, the crown is different, and even the hands look line they may be different - the hour hand looks longer on this.
> 
> Am I being paranoid, or should I feel a Paypal claim coming on?


Unfortunately I don't think you're being paranoid.... I've got one of those - if you look carefully you will also find that the bezel engraving on the '45' mark is nowhere near as good as the real item and the second hand looks to be fractionally longer, too. My gut feeling is that like mine, it has never ever seen the inside of the Seiko factory.....

I bought mine at the local boot sale for Â£20, before I ever had a real BM. I have to admit to being taken in, but even so for Â£20 it's a stupidly good watch - it's accurate to better than forty seconds a day and while I first thought - 'OK, I'll take it to pieces and learn how these things work', the truth is it's too good for that. So it's up to you... it could be that the seller genuinely believed it was a Pukka watch and he'll give you your money back, or he might be a rogue and wave two metaphorical fingers in your direction and you'll have to go back to Ebay/Paypal over it. Contact the seller and see....

Meantime, I know this is a bit cheeky but can I ask what you gave for it?

Rob


----------



## Robin S

Thanks all, my fears confirmed :cry2: . Already writing the mail to the seller. He is 100% with 274 feedback so hopefully he'll do the right thing - if it comes to a Paypal claim I outgun him with 1152/100% and I don't think they take kindly to fakes and he did state it was a Seiko.

It came to Â£49 inc P&P so certainly to much for a fake.


----------



## Guest

I nearly got caught out with a dodgy one myself, luckily the old 6th sense was ringing and the guys on RLT confirmed my worst fears before I'd handed the dosh over.


----------



## seikology

tough call robin, i was looking at this one myself. good luck , i hope the seller does the right thing.


----------



## Robin S

I'm please to say the seller did do the right thing.

Thanks again for all the advice.

I will look much more carefully in future.


----------



## sean666

I also looked at this watch on replica bay and sent the seller a message letting him know the monster is fake but he never replied.

So i reported it to ebay and obviously they did nothing about it, i hope the guy is also refunding your return postage !!


----------



## Robin S

sean666 said:


> I also looked at this watch on replica bay and sent the seller a message letting him know the monster is fake but he never replied.
> 
> So i reported it to ebay and obviously they did nothing about it, i hope the guy is also refunding your return postage !!


Fortunately I got suspicious soon after the auction closed (I know, before would have been better :tongue2: ) and thanks to the expertise and helpfulness of RLT forum members my concerns were soon confirmed.

So I emailed him before he had the chance to post it. He didn't respond to me either, but at least he did refund.


----------



## bry1975

Deffo Fake engravings are yucky!!!!


----------



## michaelh

I saw this when Robin first wanted to know if it was fake. I could tell straight away that it was but i dont get why someone would fake a relative cheap watch anyway? Any ideas?


----------

